# Help with KA24DET!



## nssn240 (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi, I have a nissan 240sx (S14) with a KA24DET but I had one of does T3/T4 from ebay and it didnt even last a month. The pacman and the plate got damaged and the car was smoking a lot. So I really need help on what turbine to chose, some one told me to put a T70 with .81P and .61 . But I really dont know what to do, so please can someone help me.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Go to this Sticky: http://www.nissanforums.com/general-240sx-silvia-s12-200sx/92630-ka-turbo-thread.html for everything you wanted to know about a KA24DET but were afraid to ask.


----------

